# What kind of piranha is this????



## swagdogpsu69 (Jan 22, 2003)

I rescued this little guy from my LFS about 2 1/2 months ago. He was in pretty bad shape and almost dead. His fins were all torn and damaged, but I must say that I did one hell of a job nursing him back to health. He is about psychotic as hell though. He has like a gash or rub on his chin because everytime I come near the tank he charges the glass and hurts himself. The pet store said he was a black piranha, but I am going to be selling here in about a week so I would like to know exactly what he is. Thanks for the help....


----------



## swagdogpsu69 (Jan 22, 2003)

O by the way he is a little over 6 inches long....Below is another pic


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

sp cf :nod:


----------



## mmmike247 (Jul 22, 2003)

this fish been discussed a lot here.. go look around.. :smile: spilo sumethin


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

I don't agree that is a spilo CF. Doesn't look right. Color is somewhat washed out.....if I were to make a guess, my gut is telling me S. rhombeus.


----------



## Bcollins111900 (Feb 3, 2003)

i would not throw the rhom ID out the window just yet. How big is the guy? I have a rhom 8.5" that has a black band on the end of his tail fin, just like the fish posted above. I know for sure mine is a rhom. My Spilo CF which I know is a spilo cf, lacks a dark band on his tail fin. It is a serrasalmus species, but yet stil valuable none the less. I have seen rhoms that have the red in there throat like that, and they tend to be 5" and smaller. The posted fish above does not have the markings such as a spilo cf as a spilo cf tends to have some specks of silver or purple or other colors that really stick out, the fish above typically has one color of scales with juvenile dots on him. So either way you have a spilo cf or a rhom, might need frank on this one to be 100% sure but it is a serrasalmus species.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

I would have to say that it is a rhom. I have seen rhoms with slight coloration on thier gill plates. The shape makes me think rhom.

Joe


----------



## swagdogpsu69 (Jan 22, 2003)

OK so after reading some of your responses I tend to disagree that "Stuart" as in "Stuart Little" as I so lovingly named him is a Spilo, rather I believe that he is a rhom. Please keep giving me feedback and here is another pic of him if it will help.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

S. rhombeus..... The scutes are not pronounced as would be found in SpiloCF.


----------



## swagdogpsu69 (Jan 22, 2003)

So is he worth more as a rhom or a spilo, and at a little over 6 inches how much is he worth. I am selling him next week to make room for a schoal of golds. Yes thats right I said golds. They have been in the same tank together at my LFS for over a year and they get along great.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

I have a rhom with a close resemblance to that one, it's a little smaller but looks close in shape and color. I bought mine as a different species (mistaken as manueli) because of it's outward appearance. I'd compare prices to these: Rhom prices


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> gdogpsu69 Posted on Oct 9 2003, 02:24 PM
> * So is he worth more as a rhom or a spilo*, and at a little over 6 inches how much is he worth. I am selling him next week to make room for a schoal of golds. Yes thats right I said golds. They have been in the same tank together at my LFS for over a year and they get along great.


You have to ask yourself instead, "is it worth more to me" than to ask the general public that question because it opens up "personal preferences". To me a highly colored fish is worth more than a dull drab fish. Yet from another position that dull drab fish might be a rare species in which case would be worth more in terms of being a collector.

So you have to decide for yourself is a rhom worth more than a spilo, then decide if it fits in your pocket book and how "rare is it in your pet store". Rhombs to me are worthless at small sizes, have little color and stay hidden majority of time. Spilos are more colorful. Yet both are worth a pretty penny when full grown or have a unique trait in color or as some say here "personality".

So in a nutshell, its really up to you to decide if the prices are worth it and the quality there based on price and service.


----------

